# Banjos Galore



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 9, 2017)

Roy Clark and Bobby Thompson Bluegrass Banjo


----------



## Pappy (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 9, 2017)

I kind of liked those Lemire Twins, particularly the first song. There can be banjos without bluegrass. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 12, 2017)

Pete Seeger - _Cindy_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2017)

Three Christmas Songs for Banjo

Guy Wolff playing clawhammer Banjo on  Jingle bells Angels We have heard On High and Joy to the World . All in gCGCD .


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2017)

Earl Scruggs - Bugle Call Rag


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2017)

The Manhattan Minstrel"  Eddy Davis playing and singing the fantastic old Pop Song written by Carmen Lombardo. He plays it on his little Vega extended fret board 17 fret tenor banjo.


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2017)

I took banjo lessons more than 40 years ago and learned how to play three songs.  Unfortunately, they all sounded alike.  I'd play my banjo and everyone would politely say, "Wow! That sounds good.  What was that song?"   I figured I'd stop while I was ahead.


----------



## Dixielee (Oct 15, 2017)

Love the banjo!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2017)

Dave Evans & River Bend - Be Proud Of The Gray In Your Hair


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 17, 2017)

The Wind that Shakes the Barley. Irish Reel. Shane Farrell Tenor Banjo.


----------



## Trade (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 16, 2017)

The Darlings - Dooley


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2017)

Jim Stafford Sings Turkey Blues Branson, MO


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 26, 2017)

Steve Martin and Kermit the Frog in "Dueling Banjos"


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2017)

The Ingenues - _"Chasing the Blues Away"_ - 1928


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2017)

A Christmas Banjo Medley


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 15, 2017)

"Christmas Time in the Morning" Civil war era fiddle tune - Joe Huff fiddle & John Meade banjo


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 27, 2017)

Auld Lang Syne for 5-string Banjo


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 31, 2017)

_My banjo is an outcast...it has only four strings!_

THAT'S BECAUSE it's a *Tenor Banjo,* tuned to the top 4 strings of the Guitar, known as "Chicago Tuning".

The Tenor Banjo was a requirement in Dixieland Jazz bands and in many dance bands of the 1920's and later.

Paul Whiteman always used a Tenor Banjo in his large dance orchestra.

Another 4-string banjo is the long-necked Plectrum Banjo, used for solo work.

Hal


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 31, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> _My banjo is an outcast...it has only four strings!_
> 
> THAT'S BECAUSE it's a *Tenor Banjo,* tuned to the top 4 strings of the Guitar, known as "Chicago Tuning".


Questions for you, Hal.... Which is harder to learn for a beginner---guitar or banjo?  Which did you learn to play first?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 3, 2018)

_Good question, NancyNGA!_

The Guitar is easier to learn to play in Chord style (accompaniment only) than in Solo style, where you play the melody and someone else accompanies *you.
*
I learned the Guitar first, on an instrument I bought from a pawn shop in 1957 for $5.

I wanted to learn chords only, so I bought a chord book and learned all the chords, not just the 3 chords you hear in most Bluegrass, Country, Rock, and Folk tunes, but chords that accompany more sophisticated melodies, such as the Old Standards, which require knowledge of Major, Minor, Diminished, Augmented, 6th, 7th, and 9th chords, *in different keys. * Show such a chord progression chart to the 3-chord boys and they will just shake their heads in confusion!

I took up the banjo just as a lark many years later, choosing the 4-string Tenor because the chords were laid out just like on the Guitar.
I didn't bother learning all the serious chords as I did on the Guitar (and piano), because the banjo has such a raucous, barking voice, that I can only listen to so much at one sitting. It does have its place, however!

I do take my Tenor Banjo with me when I play Bass in our Seniors Dance Band to use occasionally in a novelty number, where it stands out among the other instruments.

Although I started on the guitar 61 years ago, I still can't play any songs on it!  Only CHORDS, which are more important to me.

It's your choice, NancyNGA.

HiDesertHal         _[Of the 6 stringed instruments shown, I'm best on my Grand Piano!]_


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2018)

Dancing With Butterflies - Tap dance, Bluegrass Banjo and Chinese Banjo


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 3, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> _Good question, NancyNGA!_
> 
> The Guitar is easier to learn to play in Chord style (accompaniment only) than in Solo style, where you play the melody and someone else accompanies *you.
> *
> ...


Thanks, Hal! 

I have an electric guitar, but it's just me here, and I don't like to sing out loud, so I bought it for fingering the melody, rather than chords.  Didn't realize it was so difficult.  Piano was a piece of cake by comparison.  The keys on a piano are so wide, it's really hard to miss them. _LOL!_ 

I want to learn where the notes are on the strings so I can read music and play.  Did it visually on the piano, not by the letter (A, B, C,...G#, etc) and finding it hard to adjust.  

The worst part is my fingertips get sore before I can get in enough practice time.  I don't like practicing *every single day* just in order to retain calluses. 

I'm going to pull it out and give it another try soon. I really like the sound, even better than the piano.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 5, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> The Ingenues - _"Chasing the Blues Away"_ - 1928


_
Not a 5-string in the bunch! __

_Hal


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 21, 2018)

When Phil Harmonic took a vacation to New York City


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2018)

BACH ON THE BANJO! with John Bullard


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2018)

Tom Shed plays "Old Rugged Cross" from "the Grapes of Wrath"


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2018)

Stairway To Heaven on Banjo - Ross Nickerson


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 25, 2018)

Leroy Troy "Grandfather's Clock"


----------

